# Help identifying mystery tube to gas tank



## sksmass (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone help identify a mystery tube for me? (pictures attached)

I took my Westinghouse WH7500E generator out of the garage to clean today and noticed that a tube leading from the gas tank to the air cleaner had sheared off at the plastic nipple.

There are three openings in the backside of the air cleaner:
1) one goes to the choke lever
2) one goes to the engine
3) and a third one, whose nipple broke off, looks like it just goes straight up to the gas tank. So, what is its purpose? Is it just to keep the tank at atmospheric pressure (i.e. an anti-vacuum tube)? If so, that makes me think I could just leave this tube open to the air and the unit will run just fine.

Otherwise I'm not sure how to fix it. This is really a small diameter tubing problem. I need to figure out a way to attached the tubing to the air cleaner.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I can see, my guess would be the tank vent, for carb ie emission standards, and safety.


----------



## sksmass (Sep 6, 2015)

Tank vent sounds right. But what does it have to do with safety? That is, if I leave the end of the tube open to the air (unconnected to the air cleaner) it'll still vent the tank (probably better). So no harm right?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Fumes are very combustible, and over the years many fires(and explosions) on all types of equipment have started via a tank vent. Most all, on an off highway gasoline systems, are now sealed systems, as well as many small engines. You own the unit so the decision is yours, but if your in a CARB compliant state, or have a fire,


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

FWIW, Ihave an ETQ, the hose goes into an opening, no plastic piece outside, into back of the breather.


----------

